# Arcueid Vs Madara



## SpaceMook (Oct 19, 2011)

Inb4 Madara thread influx. 

Arc's at 30% power.

Fight takes place in Jellyland. 

This songs playing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viDXSNJmWZ0[/YOUTUBE]

What happens?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Moon>>>>Meteor 

Come at me Thor


----------



## EdoMadara (Oct 19, 2011)

What is the point of this thread? not even a narutard would make it, sad very sad.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2011)

Madara tries to drop his rock, ARC drops a bigger rock called the moon.


----------



## Forces (Oct 19, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Madara tries to drop his rock, ARC drops a bigger rock called the moon.



I don't know about the fiction this guy is in but, can he do that with 30% of his power?


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 19, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> I don't know about the fiction this guy is in but, can he do that with 30% of his power?



Pretty sure Arcueid's a she.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 19, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Pretty sure Arcueid's a she.



Unless Kohaku's been fooling around again.


----------



## AceDick (Oct 19, 2011)

Where is the AMAK button?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Where is the AMAK button?



You've got a problem with Arcueid? (Not that I have any intent to defend her if you do, I don't even know anything about the series other than what I've read in the OBD and on the wiki)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know much about her outside of the manga, Melty Blood, and the non existent anime.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C16wSTfhs4k[/YOUTUBE]

No contest.


----------



## Weather (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcueid goes Phantasmoon Eclipse and throws a Genkidama at Madara?


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2011)

She drops the moon for LOLZ like she did in the ovas.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Where is the AMAK button?



In your mama's cooch and I've been tapping it pretty hard.



Anyway, Arc wins. This was done before iirc.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 19, 2011)

No, the thread that was done before was Arcueid vs. Rikudou Sennin, everyone agreed she won except for some Narutard from the library


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcueid's cool, don't be hatin'.

Jellyland loses its consistency as fight result.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2011)

Arcueid is one of the few Nasuverse characters I actually like.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2011)

Same. I mean don't get me wrong a lot of them are decent, but I find them boring as hell.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 19, 2011)

She sics Shiki on Madara since she's too good for him.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2011)

Nanaya rapes her afterward


----------



## Weather (Oct 19, 2011)

> Nanaya rapes her afterward



That... actually resulted in a Bad Ending.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad ending more like, true ending amirite hehe.





What, no, seriously?


----------



## Weather (Oct 19, 2011)

If you select "I want her" then it pretty much... happens.

Then if you look below that triggers a Bad Ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 19, 2011)

Weather said:


> If you select "I want her" then it pretty much... happens.
> 
> Then if you look below that triggers a Bad Ending.



Having Shiki in Kagetsu Tohya peak into Arc's closet gets you killed by a Nero Chaos looking cheetah. It was hilarious cuz it was so random.

Then again, Kagetsu Tohya in general was fucking weird.


----------



## Weather (Oct 19, 2011)

The mistery was never revealed huh? 

He also did that to Ciel, and STILL managed to get away with it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Having Shiki in Kagetsu Tohya peak into Arc's closet gets you killed by a Nero Chaos looking cheetah. It was hilarious cuz it was so random.



It does sound funny and random. Like they let R. Kelly direct an ending.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 19, 2011)

Charcan said:


> It does sound funny and random. Like they let R. Kelly direct an ending.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqGQBbcZIlw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 19, 2011)

Without further questions, the black cheetah charges.


----------



## SHM (Oct 20, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C16wSTfhs4k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No contest.



And every Summon cutscene in the FF games is 100% accurate and true to the story, Sephiroth actually blew-up a solar-system, and gameplay-mechanics are canon.

Yeah, no.


----------



## lambda (Oct 20, 2011)

Hint: The original material for Arcueid is a (visual) novel.


----------



## dimhaku (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> And every Summon cutscene in the FF games is 100% accurate and true to the story, Sephiroth actually blew-up a solar-system, and gameplay-mechanics are canon.
> 
> Yeah, no.



Lurk more. This isn't even Tsukihime or Melty blood where she actually does it. it's a fan made game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> And every Summon cutscene in the FF games is 100% accurate and true to the story, Sephiroth actually blew-up a solar-system, and gameplay-mechanics are canon.
> 
> Yeah, no.



There is dialog along with that 
This is like saying that a character can't do what he has done.
A warrior that specializes in swords is going to be using sword moves same for anythign else.
Seeing how things are done case by case basis here you can't just lay that claim on every game and move in a game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> And every Summon cutscene in the FF games is 100% accurate and true to the story, Sephiroth actually blew-up a solar-system, and gameplay-mechanics are canon.
> 
> Yeah, no.



Are you mad because this video is basically showing something she can do. Even though it's not the visual novels she still does what she did in the video. 

Or are you just a butt hurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Are you mad because this video is basically showing something she can do. Even though it's not the light novels she still does what she did in the video.
> 
> Or are you just a butt hurt.



Peacock can't put you in a bag and then beat you or kill you with an explosion 
[YOUTUBE]kum1Z78mgzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

DAMN IT PEACOCK SOLOS THIS BECAUSE ARCUEID IS TOO GOOD FOR SHIKI AND MADARA!!!! 

ALL CAPS RAGE!!!


----------



## SHM (Oct 20, 2011)

If that's canon, then show me Arcueid doing it in a cutscene or the visual novel. Show me the side-effects of the attack in the story.

If you cannot do that, don't even waste my time answering to this post. Ah, and stop with the wank.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> If that's canon, then show me Arcueid doing it in a cutscene or the visual novel. Show me the side-effects of the attack in the story.
> 
> If you cannot do that, don't even waste my time answering to this post. Ah, and stop with the wank.



People that use fists can't use fist techniques true story 
[YOUTUBE]iaxoU9WUnQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> If that's canon, then show me Arcueid doing it in a cutscene or the visual novel. Show me the side-effects of the attack in the story.
> 
> If you cannot do that, don't even waste my time answering to this post. Ah, and stop with the wank.



How about you read the visual novels yourself and play Melty Blood it seems much more productive then how butt hurt you are over the fact Arc can drop the moon and Madara can't.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2011)

Did someone say Arcueid?



Fuck that meteor


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 20, 2011)

Dat, Arche.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 20, 2011)

That "Moon" upon impact didnt seem realy big compared to the actual moon size... and  since we are depicting this game as cannon, I would assume that we are taking these feat's at face value... given there's no other actual reference of this power that I am aware of.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Melty Blood has Moon Drop, Melty blood is canon.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 20, 2011)

what are the destructive feat's of this "Moon Drop"?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a moon dropping on the earth how destructive do you think it will be?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2011)

Arc's moon drop

Did she used her own physical strength to do it, or was it some sort of magic?

cause if it's her strength, lol at madara


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm.. Im guessing this "Moon Drop" is a planet buster based from your statement?


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 20, 2011)

No, I should ask Life wiper possibly...?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2011)

things is

if she is physically strong enough to pull down the damn moon from it's orbit, it won't matter if said moondrop is a planet buster or not

because all she has to do is punch him real hard. Or slap her tits at his face hard enough. Or throw him to space real hard


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> It's a moon dropping on the earth how destructive do you think it will be?



Well if it's as big as the "moon" depicted here:



MazinFireWars said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C16wSTfhs4k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No contest.



Then not very destructive, really. Madara's meteor is just as big.

Though that could just be a stylized depiction and she really does drop the full-sized moon. I don't know.

But that's why people are asking the specifics.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 20, 2011)

"Yea, I think madara's meteor would be more catastropic. The fact that she was able to do what she did and how she did it show's the capacity and relativity of the attack, sooo yea I dont think she take's it with that feat". Btw Madara's attack is bigger then this "Moon Drop".


----------



## Cirno (Oct 20, 2011)

Doesn't really matter, because Arcueid wins this by being all around more powerfull.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Glorioesrain said:


> "Yea, I think madara's meteor would be more catastropic. The fact that she was able to do what she did and how she did it show's the capacity and relativity of the attack, sooo yea I dont think she take's it with that feat". Btw Madara's attack is bigger then this "Moon Drop".



You realize that's a fan game clip the Nasuverse moon is obviously bigger. Also she kills Madara by punching him.

Oh and also the moon should be as big as the real moon so.... 

I'm guessing the newbies think they can debate a character from a verse they no nothing about.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> You realize that's a fan game clip the Nasuverse moon is obviously bigger. Also she kills Madara by punching him.
> 
> Oh and also the moon should be as big as the real moon so....
> 
> I'm guessing the newbies think they can debate a character from a verse they no nothing about.



I didn't really draw any conclusions since I don't know the verse, I just asked about what was presented so far...

Madara threads are still a bit silly anyway at the moment due to the lack of many feats, though I guess he has implied feats from past Sharingan/Rinnegan usage.

But from what I've seen summarized of Arcueid she wins regardless by virtue of just having a ridiculously higher destructive capacity and, more importantly, apparent resistance to almost any kind of damage.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 20, 2011)

Arc in base is 2x the strength of Heracles, and even so Gaea would always buff her to be stronger than the enemy so long the enemy isn't stronger than Gaea.

And no in canon the moon drop is caused by her Marbel Phantasm (probability manipulation), and she did it on a dimension called the Milleniun castle Brunestud.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> Arc's moon drop
> 
> Did she used her own physical strength to do it, or was it some sort of magic?
> 
> cause if it's her strength, lol at madara



She uses her Marble Phantasm to pull it down. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Hell, she brought in the Crimson Moon from 1000 years into the future into the present.

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 20, 2011)

Isn't the manga non-canon?


----------



## OS (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it is also considered "never happened" canon

But there is a VN part on youtube somewhere but basically she calls it down.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Isn't the manga non-canon?



isn't it based of of meltyblood game? and isn't the game canon?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Isn't the manga non-canon?





> Author(s) 	*Type-moon*, Kirishima Takeru



Link removed



> Manga
> Written by 	*Kinoko Nasu*
> Illustrated by 	Takeru Kirishima
> Published by 	Kadokawa Shoten
> ...


----------



## Kurou (Oct 20, 2011)

The manga is canon somewhat, the same with the Tsukihime manga iirc. But I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> The manga is canon somewhat, the same with the Tsukihime manga iirc. But I'm not entirely sure.



so basically, it's like when a manga is turned into an anime? somethings will be different, but only very minor things?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 20, 2011)

zer0light said:


> so basically, it's like when a manga is turned into an anime? somethings will be different, but only very minor things?



You can consider the manga the cliff notes to the game. Where the game covers the other supporting cast.


----------



## SHM (Oct 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People that use fists can't use fist techniques true story
> [YOUTUBE]iaxoU9WUnQc[/YOUTUBE]



No. Characters that show over-the-top abilities only in gameplay battles, that are far beyond what they are able to do in story cutscenes, and that have no effect on the scenery around them, are non canon.

And you provided no evidence of the contrary, so... Concession accepted.



ShikiYakumo said:


> How about you read the visual novels yourself and play Melty Blood it seems much more productive then how butt hurt you are over the fact Arc can drop the moon and Madara can't.



And how about you try to provide some evidence to support your own argument? 

Concession accepted.

Ah, and I don't care about Madara, or the Naruto series. At all.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> She uses her Marble Phantasm to pull it down.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Thankyou for being the only one in this thread to actually provide evidence, instead of acting like a rabbid fanboy.
But that wasn't the moon. Well, at least, not Earth's moon, because the real thing is far bigger than that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

SHM said:


> And how about you try to provide some evidence to support your own argument?
> 
> Concession accepted.
> 
> ...





How is anyone here being a fanboy? 

All I hear from your post is that you can't take obvious jokes. 

I also find it funny how you think im actually seriously debating. Or are you that much of a blind idiot?


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

arc is the child of type moon, the ultimate being of the moon. he once tried to kill zelrech by dropping the moon on him but failed. arc use probability manipulation to make things that only have a minimal chance of happening in nature and makes the chances a 100%. since dropping the moon happened before, she can do the same.

ShikiYakumo: nice joke.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 20, 2011)

Arcueid casually solos the whole Narutoverse...


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Arcueid casually solos the whole HST all at the same time



fixed


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 20, 2011)

Many thanks.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2011)

Arcueid's too good for this shit.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Many thanks.



this way, she can get rid of aizen and blackbeard as well



zenieth said:


> Arcueid's too good for this shit.



lets pass the clean up job to Night of Wallachia. THAT  i would pay to see.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

Aww why not Nero? It would be more entertaining.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Aww why not Nero? It would be more entertaining.



The HST can't handle the power of his elephants. :ho


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Aww why not Nero? It would be more entertaining.



i have this image in my head of TATARI doing his creepy laugh while standing a top of their corpses.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Arc in base is 2x the strength of Heracles, and even so Gaea would always buff her to be stronger than the enemy so long the enemy isn't stronger than Gaea.
> 
> And no in canon the moon drop is caused by her Marbel Phantasm (probability manipulation), and she did it on a dimension called the Milleniun castle Brunestud.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> She uses her Marble Phantasm to pull it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OIC

Can she physically throw something the size of the moon though?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 20, 2011)

She can be awesome


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 20, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> The HST can't handle the power of his elephants. :ho



I would post a picture but i would get banned.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 20, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> OIC
> 
> Can she physically throw something the size of the moon though?



If you count her chest yeah


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> If you count her chest yeah



that would count as 2 moons. :ho


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> She can be awesome





~Strike Man~ said:


> If you count her chest yeah



DAT MOONS



Staring at them feels like an endless void


----------



## Kurou (Oct 20, 2011)

They have their own gravitational pull.


Or is it just me they're attracting.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm. too bad the newbies are gone. was a lot more fun when they were here. they made me lol


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

Back - I have one question from which we will build a premise, Is the "Moon Drop" bigger then the meteor?


----------



## zer0light (Oct 21, 2011)

Glorioesrain said:


> Back - I have one question from which we will build a premise, Is the "Moon Drop" bigger then the meteor?



and i will answer this question with another question, is the moon bigger than the meteor?


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

And so the cycle begin's, Is "that" moon bigger then the meteor? Is the relevant question /=_=\


----------



## zer0light (Oct 21, 2011)

Glorioesrain said:


> And so the cycle begin's, Is "that" moon bigger then the meteor? Is the relevant question /=_=\



it's not "that" moon, it's "the" moon as in earths moon. earth only has one. it's definitely bigger than that turd that was dropped in naruto.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

Im assuming you didnt see the moon in question, or possibly intertaining the presumption I had not? /-=_=-\ >>>


----------



## zer0light (Oct 21, 2011)

wow, thats either a reeeeeaally big mountain or the mangaka is shitty at scaling. all i know is that arc uses a reality marble to manipulate probability. 



> The English name comes from a mathematical metaphor. When drawing a marble in a bag of black marbles with a 1% chance of drawing the one white marble, Marble Phantasm is the ability to raise that chance to 100% and definitely pick the white one amongst all the black ones; this remains within the laws of the world.



theres a chance of the moon dropping on the earth, arc uses her marble phantasm to turn the 1% chance into 100%.

considering her time based regen, arc isn't going to be struck down by an uchiha.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

I see, so with that said... I needn't say more. (for now)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 21, 2011)

zer0light said:


> wow, thats either a reeeeeaally big mountain or the mangaka is shitty at scaling. all i know is that arc uses a reality marble to manipulate probability.



It's scaling fail on the artist's part, the false moon and Crimson Moon




Are supposed to be legit size.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

I respect that you not only recognize this, but affirm the fact.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

There we have a premise.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 21, 2011)

I once met a woman who was an Arcuied Look alike in real life. 
Madara losses.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 21, 2011)

Glorioesrain said:


> I respect that you not only recognize this, but affirm the fact.



the only thing e recognize, is that the scaling n the manga is inaccurate. 
arc still drops earths moon on shit ninja for lolz. in real fight, she reduces him to confetti using vacuum blades.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 21, 2011)

You know, we could say that visual evidence trumps dialogue and therefore the moon must be small due to that page....


----------



## lambda (Oct 21, 2011)

It looks pretty big to me.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 21, 2011)

That mountain is obviously as large as the moon


----------



## Weather (Oct 21, 2011)

Seeing as they were in the Marble Phantasm which is an alternate reality ... 

Oh and that wasn't Arc that was Tatari with less than 30% of Arc's power...


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

I suggest you atleast, in an official capacity, (if not for the moon)  attest to Endless Mike's statement, as in most case's we will assume the actual mass as depicted in the actual occurence, is consistent with the writer's implemented intent, and convey's its actual merit's, which was drawn intentively to it's capacity, which being large enough to destroy a presumably large castle on top of an assumingly Large mountain.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 21, 2011)

Not that the attack isn't tremendous, which it is... but let's not "overestimate" thing's. ---------Oh and given Madara is still in action, and the battle hasn't concluded nore even has his feat's... Let's not speculate as to what he's capable of... considering his capacity was only vaguely articulated in action within a phew page's.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 21, 2011)

Arc drops the actual moon using her Marble Phantasm. 

Which lets her create any natural phenomenon, the Moon has a 1% chance of dropping on the Earth, Arc turns that into 100% and kills anyone she directs it at.

Can't you get that?


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dropping an MP Moon can't be the only thing Arcueid can do. Hell, even if it isn't as big as an actual Moon she can do it over and over and over.

Or pull Madara into a vacuum. Or, etc.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

It isn't but Arcueid's moon drop is her answer to Dio's Steam roller move.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 21, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> It isn't but Arcueid's moon drop is her answer to Dio's Steam roller move.



Dio Brando killed the dinosaurs.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Explains so much.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 21, 2011)

That's not Dio, That's Ladd Russo.


----------



## Glorioesrain (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm.. can she create vacuum condition's instantly?


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 22, 2011)

Uh, yeah?

How about you do your own research?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 22, 2011)

Cypher0120 said:


> Dropping an MP Moon can't be the only thing Arcueid can do. Hell, *even if it isn't as big as an actual Moon* she can do it over and over and over.
> 
> Or pull Madara into a vacuum. Or, etc.



Explain this.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Explain this.



some of the the type moon newbies question the size of the moon arc drops all because of a scan.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

...All because of fucking visual evidence, you mean.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

And I still say that is a Marble Phantasm which is an alternative reality that Arcueid herself makes, so easily the Mountain was as big as the Moon itself.


And I will also say that the one that crashed that Moon wasn't even Arcueid, that was Tatari with LESS than 30% of Arc's Power.

And he himself admitted that that amount of power was too much already.

Take your pick.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Moon-sized mountain?

Are you serious?


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Magic... I don't have to explain 

Also the REAL Arcueid summoned the Moon from 1000 years into the Future in THAT same manga:




And that was her Marble Phantasm.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


> Is Magic... I don't have to explain



Actually, you do.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevant.  My concern is this moon dropping feat and the almost insufferable stench of bullshit coming from it.  Moons aren't the size of mountains and simply going 'moon-sized mountains' isn't enough to explain it.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 23, 2011)

we can either say that tatari arc summoned a smaller moon (being only a copy) and real arc summons real moon or that the mangaka that drew this sucks at scaling or doesn't know the size of the actual moon.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

You would have to be retarded to be *that* wrong on the size of it.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You would have to be retarded to be *that* wrong on the size of it.



i never said they were geniuses.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

I never said that you said that they were.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

A nasu thread derailed... anyone else surprised?


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

It's not de-railed. The moon size is in discussion. It's legit


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well clearly it's  she's dropping!


----------



## zer0light (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I never said that you said that they were.



ya, im not getting drawn into that.  i've been to beast lair forums enough to see where this is going lolz.



Xelloss said:


> A nasu thread derailed... anyone else surprised?



no. i was actually expecting this.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> A nasu thread derailed... anyone else surprised?



Debunking possible wank =/= derailment.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> A nasu thread derailed... anyone else surprised?



I never expected this to reach 7 pages.


----------



## zer0light (Oct 23, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I never expected this to reach 7 pages.



7? my scene must be broken because it says 5


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

It's going to go a lot further.  I'm not stopping until this is resolved.

Primarily because I'm sick of information about this series being flat-out wrong.

Also, it's seven on mine.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> It's going to go a lot further.  I'm not stopping until this is resolved.
> 
> Primarily because I'm sick of information about this series being flat-out wrong.
> 
> Also, it's seven on mine.



Good luck then


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You would have to be retarded to be *that* wrong on the size of it.



I doubt even ship bridge Roxxas would make that mistake.

Or Transformers Michael Bay. He had a movie named after one of those after all.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Try to find a concensus on nasu... oh god thats a good one... give me a second tears are not letting me see.

LOL

Well if your convo didn't break 300 pages and you want a concensus on nasu this thread would break 3000.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

First off what material are you guys using as canon? That manga up with it?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


> Good luck then



I'll take that as a concession.



Charcan said:


> I doubt even ship bridge Roxxas would make that mistake.
> 
> Or Transformers Michael Bay. He had a movie named after one of those after all.



If there's one thing I don't underestimate about people, it's how stupid they can be.



Xelloss said:


> Try to find a concensus on nasu... oh god thats a good one... give me a second tears are not letting me see.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Well if your convo didn't break 300 pages and you want a concensus on nasu this thread would break 3000.



I don't see the problem.

People say it's the moon, when it's the size of a mountain.  And, from what I've just looked up, it's not even *the fucking real moon.*

But, hey, what else should I expect? Some of the fans of this series reckon they can take fucking planetbusters and shit far, far beyond that.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Canon canon just tsukihime and melty blood game.

I don't think I have hear that the manga is canon.

Planet buster? theres none in nasuverse the closest thing to a planet buster would be Type-Jupiter and Ado Edem and both can be called continental busters at best.

Arc moon drop is canon on both games but since its a novel and done in a dimension called the millenium castle brunestud you would have to belive the dialog.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> First off what material are you guys using as canon? That manga up with it?



Apparently it is canon


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 23, 2011)

I always thought it was Non-Canon.

Its split among fans though.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

> I'll take that as a concession.



Take it as you want.

If this gonna continue the sheer amount of popcorn we're gonna need... oh boy


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I always thought it was Non-Canon.
> 
> Its split among fans though.


----------



## King Hopper (Oct 23, 2011)

Make up your minds already. Is it canon or not.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I have been kinda out of touch with nasuverse so if the page say canon I would take it like that.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

LolNasu indeed 

Can't wait for his next interview.. we will find out that the Tora-Shinai was really a NOBLE PHANTASM all along...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19* (9 members and 10 guests)
Charcan, SpaceMook+, neodragzero+, zer0light

Dark Tower lucky number.

Truthness will be unearthed, gentlemen.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

With that moon issue out of the way (with me being right until someone can prove otherwise), I figure I may as well ask another question that's been on my mind.

What does the Nasuverse have that makes people honestly think they can beat someone like Jedah Dohma?


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

And who said that anyway?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2011)

Because of the broken powers that look flashier then Jedah's powers. 

In all seriousness I would also like to know who said that.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Akasha. And void shiki


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohh I can answer that and is basically 2 issues.

1.- Trying to apply nasuverse rules and logic to everything.

2.- The way nasu word his attacks sounds like no limit fallancy.

Take Gae bolg for example, the spear always hit the heart and does max hp damage plus spear damage to those who fail the luck save.

The real description is:


A surely fatal strike from the cursed lance, G?e Bolg. This attack always strikes the heart. By unleashing the abilities of the spear, the wielder can reverse the nature of causality. In effect, the cause is that "the heart is pierced" and the effect is that "the spear is thrust". Thus, the lance has already hit the heart before it is thrust, and the actual action is merely a formality that occurs due to the piercing of the enemy's heart.

As a consequence, dodging or guarding is impossible; the lance will simply change course so that it pierces the victim's heart despite any interference. This is exemplified in Lancer's fight with Saber, in which G?e Bolg changed direction at an impossible angle so as to aim for Saber's heart. Once initiated, the only defense against this attack is a high degree of luck, which may save a potential victim by altering their fate so that their heart is not pierced. In spite of this reverse-causality property and the attack's resulting accuracy, use of G?e Bolg is economical, consuming so little prana it can be used seven times without pause for recharge.

Now add to this, is you go lurk and debate for ages in beastlair you find a

A) Causality manipulation negate it
B) Destiny manipulation
C) Be out of the throwing range (4km)
D) Kill the person before invoking the name of the spear.
E) A path, the spear must find a path if there's no path to follow it would fail.

etc.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


> And who said that anyway?





ShikiYakumo said:


> Because of the broken powers that look flashier then Jedah's powers.
> 
> In all seriousness I would also like to know who said that.







Original Sin said:


> Akasha. And void shiki



Prove it.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saying what I hear. Akashas a god(something pike that). But void shiki is like one who cleanses god touma. Hyped to fuck and featless. From what I hear.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

The only thing being actually argued there was ORT... which all we know about it is that it reality warps everything into Planet Mercury without doing anything, turning anything into crystals.

The rest... are fucked.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 23, 2011)

lolNasu states that Void Shiki can't beat your Average Servant.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread suddenly gained the potential to be very amusing. Good work, Dandy.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Ohh I can answer that and is basically 2 issues.
> 
> 1.- Trying to apply nasuverse rules and logic to everything.
> 
> ...



All I'm picking up from this is that they're wrong.  Unless, of course, it's been shown to work on an immortal, regenerating antichrist with no vital organs to strike in the first place who can destroy dimensions by raising his hand and looks set to reset reality?



Original Sin said:


> Just saying what I hear. Akashas a god(something pike that). But void shiki is like one who cleanses god touma. Hyped to fuck and featless. From what I hear.



Titles, titles everywhere.  How 'bout some of those good ol' feats, ya know? What this kinda thing runs on?



Weather said:


> The only thing being actually argued there was ORT... which all we know about it is that it reality warps everything into Planet Mercury without doing anything, turning anything into crystals.
> 
> The rest... are fucked.



Then it gets thrown into another dimension or turned into one.  And that wasn't the only thing being mentioned.  Zelretch or whatever.



SpaceMook said:


> lolNasu states that Void Shiki can't beat your Average Servant.



lolnasu



Eldritch Sukima said:


> This thread suddenly gained the potential to be very amusing. Good work, Dandy.



I aim to please.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Prove it.



Akasha is the force & place that makes the entire Nasuverse (a multiverse for the record) tick.

Void Shiki is Ryougi Shiki's third personality where Akasha acts as the speaking & acting presence and Shiki's the host. Her Mystic Eyes of Death Perception becomes pretty much in-tuned with death and can see the lines of death much much more clearly thanks to Akasha.

Problem is that while she has the h4x, she lacks the speed.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


> The only thing being actually argued there was ORT... which all we know about it is that it reality warps everything into Planet Mercury without doing anything, turning anything into crystals.
> 
> The rest... are fucked.



The ORT beat by Ado Edem?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dandy is the master of quality after all.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

> lolNasu states that Void Shiki can't beat your Average Servant.



And the next interview he states that she was like the third mos powerful Nasuverse character so... 

And MBAA ending has her:


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 23, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> The ORT beat by Ado Edem?



Ado beat Type-Jupiter not ORT.



Weather said:


> And the next interview he states that she was like the third mos powerful Nasuverse character so...
> 
> And MBAA ending has her:



Which is why he's called lolNasu.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

> The ORT beat by Ado Edem?



Nobody in any work of Nasu has put a dent on ORT.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

ORT-chan is to cute to damage or touched.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Oct 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Akasha is the force & place that makes the entire Nasuverse (a multiverse for the record) tick.
> 
> Void Shiki is Ryougi Shiki's third personality where Akasha acts as the speaking & acting presence and Shiki's the host. Her Mystic Eyes of Death Perception becomes pretty much in-tuned with death and can see the lines of death much much more clearly thanks to Akasha.
> 
> *Problem is that while she has the h4x, she lacks the speed.*



And that's damning enough.  Although I wouldn't mind seeing some of this power being put to use.  Just to settle the matter.



ShikiYakumo said:


> Dandy is the master of quality after all.







Xelloss said:


> ORT-chan is to cute to damage or touched.



Such a kidder, Xelloss-kun.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I just want to know:

Is giant Akiha canon?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


>



Neco Arc Chaos>>>>>>>>Arc Type Earth.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 23, 2011)

Courtesy of the greatest troll to grace Nasuverse (Kohaku)... really she is pretty much the strongest and more manipulative person and nasuverse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I just want to know:
> 
> Is giant Akiha canon?



Yes, along with Mecha Hisui, and the Neko Arcs. They're part of the silly side of Melty Blood.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I just want to know:
> 
> Is giant Akiha canon?



MBAA ending and everything


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes, along with Mecha Hisui, and the Neko Arcs. They're part of the silly side of Melty Blood.





Weather said:


> MBAA ending and everything



*Uncocks revolver*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Courtesy of the greatest troll to grace Nasuverse (Kohaku)... really she is pretty much the strongest and more manipulative person and nasuverse.



Magical Amber, that whore trolled me out of a key for the safe in Kagetsu Tohya. Fuck that quiz.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

Charcan said:


> *Uncocks revolver*





Come at me Charcan 



> Magical Amber, that whore trolled me out of a key for the safe in Kagetsu Tohya. Fuck that quiz.



Oh God... that... QUIZ!!  (the worse part... the first time I opened it and the the Safe... I got the Arcueid Photo Bad Ending  )


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2011)

Neco Arc Vs. MVC2 Servbot?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)

Weather said:


> Come at me Charcan



Coming right along at you brrrr-


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 23, 2011)

Going somewhat on topic

If we're gonna go by the size of the scan Arc did her tit-I mean moon drop, said object is not as big as _our_ moon. It could however have been as big as planet 158362's moon for all we know


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 23, 2011)

There is only one moon in the Type-Moon universe and that is our moon. Let’s not involve calculations.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Sygurgh said:


> There is only one moon in the Type-Moon universe and that is our moon. Let?s not involve calculations.



But our moon is not the size of a mountain.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 23, 2011)

Then I suppose there might have been a second hidden moon that couldn’t be seen in the visual novels or original games and has been drawn exclusively for the manga. Or the mountain was the size of the moon. Or blame it on the art. Take your pick.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2011)

Visual evidence. That's all that's necessary. Go to the Meta-Dome for the thread on her moon.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 23, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> E) A path, the spear must find a path if there's no path to follow it would fail.



So if someone is inside a sealed building for example it can't get to them?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yes, along with Mecha Hisui



I've been interested in finding out more about this character


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2011)

Archetype earth 

Aruceid wins by default


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 23, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I've been interested in finding out more about this character



Psychopathic Maid who hates the Neco Arcs built an army of mecha clones of her sister to troll her boss and fight the Neco Arcs.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 23, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Psychopathic Maid who hates the Neco Arcs built an army of mecha clones of her sister to troll her boss and fight the Neco Arcs.



Said mecha clones stomped the shit out of Shiki and Arcueid. 

And Akiha till she went Mr. Krabs on Kohaku. 

You don't mess with the Tohno family fortune.


----------



## Weather (Oct 23, 2011)

> I've been interested in finding out more about this character



Oh you 

Here you go.. the Mech Hisui army!



Made by the Maid/Mad Scientist Kohaku A.K.A Magical Amber - Mister Chin - Aproned Devi - Thieving Cat






SpaceMook said:


> Said mecha clones stomped the shit out of Shiki and Arcueid.
> 
> And Akiha till she went Mr. Krabs on Kohaku.
> 
> You don't mess with the Tohno family fortune.




Who has her own Prison and Secret Lab in a Mansion and is number 1 dealer of Bad Endings


----------

